# Bí quyết chăm sóc da mụn hiệu quả và an toàn bằng sữa rửa mặt



## thuypham (31/5/18)

*Da bị mụn chị em cần đặc biệt được quan tâm và chăm sóc đặc biệt mỗi ngày, dù trong hoàn cảnh nào đi nữa chúng ta cũng phải biết cách chăm sóc làn da ấy thường xuyên.*

Hơn ai hết, chúng ta tự biết rằng khi làn da của bản thân bị mụn, đó là vấn đề rất lớn và cần chúng ta đặc biệt quan tâm nếu không muốn mụn có thể nên ở bất kỳ đâu trên khuôn mặt. Chăm sóc cho làn da mụn cùng đòi hỏi chúng ta phải thật tỷ mĩ và kiên nhẫn, nhất là những chị em thường xuyên đi làm mà tiếp xúc ngoài trời nhiều thì lại đặc biệt phải chủ ý nhé. Vậy ngay sau đây chúng tôi xin được bật mí cho chị em bí quyết chăm sóc da mụn hiệu quả và an toàn bằng sữa rửa mặt.

_

_
_Chăm sóc làn da đó là vấn đề cả đời, nhưng biết cách chăm sóc làn da mụn chính là việc bạn nên tìm hiểu và sử dụng các loại sữa rửa mặt an toàn và chất lượng nhất để tẩy đi tế bào chết trên làn da đó hiệu quả_
​*1. Chăm sóc làn da mụn bằng chế độ dinh dưỡng phù hợp*
Ngay cả với người có làn da thường thì cũng phải có chế độ ăn uống đảm bảo dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể, chính vì lý do đó mà với những chị em có làn da mụn cần có chế độ ăn phù hợp, tránh ăn những thức ăn nóng, cay, và khô, thường xuyên bổ sung nước cho cơ thể, chị em có thể uống nước tối đa là 2 lil mỗi ngày và uống thêm một số nước trái cây như, dưa, lê, tranh… để bổ sung các chất Vitamin giúp da luôn mềm mại mỗi ngày.

Ngoài ra, chị em cũng nên nhớ có chế độ ngủ, nghỉ phù hợp, không ngủ quá nhiều và không thức quá nhiều, để vừa đảm bảo sức khoẻ vừa giúp da hoạt động để thư giãn mỗi ngày.

*2. Chăm sóc da mụn bằng cách sống lành mạnh hơn*
Mình dám chắc chắc một điều rằng, không ngoại trừ đàn ông, hiện nay cũng có một số chị em có sử dụng thuốc lá trong cuộc sống hằng ngày, bạn biết đấy trong thành phần thuốc lá có chưa một số chất kích thích không tốt cho sức khoẻ một tẹo nào, đặc biệt là với làn da mỏng như của phụ nữ thì tuyệt đối không, chính vì thế bạn nên sống lành mạnh, không sử dụng một số chất kích thích có ảnh hưởng dù là nhỏ đến cơ thể, và chị em cũng nên luyện tập thể thao thường xuyên để giúp da bài tiết mồ hôi trên cơ thể, điều này làm cho da co giãn lỗ chân lông và thoát khí có hại trong cơ thể, giúp da nhẹ nhàng và thanh thoát hơn vào mùa hè.

_

_
_Luyện tập thể thao chính là cách tự nhiên bảo vệ sức khoẻ tốt nhất, điều này nhằm tăng cường độ dẻo dai trên da giúp da đàn hồi và phát triển mạnh mẽ hơn nhiều_​
*3. Chăm sóc da mụn bằng cách rửa mặt thường xuyên và an toàn*
Da bị mụn là do lượng dàu sản sinh ra quá nhiều trong khi ta vận động, do vậy mỗi ngày chỉ nên rửa mặt 2 đến 3 lần thôi. Rửa mặt càng nhiều, lớp dầu càng sản sinh nhiều. Lúc đó chỉ tạo điều kiện cho các “em mụn” phát triển hơn mà thôi chị em nhé.

*4. Chăm sóc da mụn bằng cách sử dụng các sản phẩm chăm sóc cho da mụn*
Khi đã bị mụn, chị em  sẽ phải quan tâm đặc biệt đến việc điều trị, bên cạnh sử dụng kem trị mụn thâm, còn nên sử dụng sữa rửa mặt trị mụn thường xuyên vào buổi sáng và tối, điều này giúp ta loại bỏ được những vết bám bụi trên mặt và ngăn ngừa vi khuẩn phát triển bám trên thành bề mặt da.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

